# Suddenly crying at night?



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry to be a pain and ask yet another question! Charlie is almost 15 weeks now and I was chuffed to say we were one of the lucky ones who had a puppy that never cried at night. We started crating him at night about 4 weeks ago and all was going well until a few nights ago. 

On Sunday night we put him to bed in his covered crate as usual around 12 with a little biscuit and his luke warm hot water bottle and he went in fine but about 5 mins later he started howling like he was being tortured! I naturally thought something was wrong as he has never cried at night so I went downstairs and he seemed fine, took him out again incase he needed toilet but he just wanted to play. I didn't make a fuss of him just checked everything was fine and put him back in the howling continued but I could rest a little knowing everything was fine. 

It's been the same now for the past 3 nights, he'll cry for about an hour, I didn't go down to him the past two nights as I know he is fine. Nothing has changed apart from Sunday was his first walk, I was thinking if he was getting walked twice a day he would sleep better at night! 

Any suggestions? Is this just something we have to wait out? It's ok for my husband he'd sleep through an atomic bomb whereas the grass growing wakes me up


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Is he hot? Try removing the hot water bottle perhaps? And leaving one side of crate uncovered..


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I know that being hot is the only thing that wakes Jake up. I have to only use blankets in his crate (when he goes in it) because he often pushes them aside and sleeps on the crate bottom. 
He loves to sleep with us, but half way through the nigh he will get up and sleep on the cool floor (by passing the rug)


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks guys ill definitely try leaving the hot water bottle out tonight. Our kitchen can get a little cool at night so I thought he needed it but I have to remember he's a little fur ball and has blankets and a soft bed and the crate is covered so no drafts getting in. I was thinking it could have been the wind as well making him nervous but then my darling husband also broke the news to me that when I was away on Friday night Charlie slept in our bed with him!!! 

Thanks once again for the advice!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

He is just testing you, it will pass in time.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mclisa said:


> .... I was thinking it could have been the wind as well making him nervous but then my darling husband also broke the news to me that when I was away on Friday night Charlie slept* in our bed with him*!!! !


There you go - why sleep in a cosy crate when you could share the double bed! 

But seriously - I don't know if you get foxes coming into your garden - but there are a lot around at the moment and our dogs get quite excited if they are in our garden!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I think it's high time Charlie was allowed to share your bed!


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Tessybear are you my husband in disguise  it's fine for my husband he's dead to the world when he sleeps but Charlie shuffles about quite a bit and I sleep very light. 

I think I'm gonna have to persevere with this one and put it down to testing me!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Put hubby in the crate with him! Problem solved lol!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh CAT . . you made me laugh sooo hard!!!! Naughty husband!!! That seems to be the ticket to your answer! My husband insisted Sami sleep with us, soooo now we have a bed mate! He is quite good and does not awaken us, so thats a forever change. Carley still sleeps in her crate very well, so plan on keeping it that way. Charlie sounds like he loved the night with daddy and wants more!!! lol


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Cat your definitely on to something there! If hubby wants to sleep with charlie so much he can go downstairs and give me the bed all to myself!


----------

